# The beginnings of something......



## pmccready (Jul 30, 2012)

This is my first post and may seem erratic as i have been doing nothing but reading websites and feel overwhelmed with information. I feel it's time to start talking to people who have been through the process of immigration for their personal experiences. 
My wife and I are looking to move our young family to Canada, we are currently undecided as to which part but have been looking more at Edmonton for some time.. 

Where do we start? We have 3 young kids and currently do not have the skills to apply for skilled workers positions but would be more than able to take semi-skilled positions, We don't have family in Canada. We plan to attend a working abroad expo on Oct 6th 2012 in Dublin which opens more questions.

In short..
1) What is the best way to start putting things into action, ie jobs first, our first steps
2) What can we expect at the expo, what would we need to bring along with us ie CV?
3) Could I be doing things now to shorten our waiting time?

Thank you for taking the time to read this I look forward to reading your replies and I have no doubt I will be asking for more advice as I find my way through the processes.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

pmccready said:


> This is my first post and may seem erratic as i have been doing nothing but reading websites and feel overwhelmed with information. I feel it's time to start talking to people who have been through the process of immigration for their personal experiences.
> My wife and I are looking to move our young family to Canada, we are currently undecided as to which part but have been looking more at Edmonton for some time..
> 
> Where do we start? We have 3 young kids and currently do not have the skills to apply for skilled workers positions but would be more than able to take semi-skilled positions, We don't have family in Canada. We plan to attend a working abroad expo on Oct 6th 2012 in Dublin which opens more questions.
> ...


You need to know that as of the first of July of this year, 2012, Skilled worker applications have been CLOSED, until some time in 2013, by the Canadian Government.


WHY...... To get a handle on the huge backlog of files, from all over the world. At this time that number is MORE than one million individual applications. SO, do not apply now, in the SW category. 

Could you explain what type of employment skills you DO have ..........

I am a Canadian who likes to help people who want to make Canada their home, as my ancestors did, 210 years ago, from Cork. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## m.j.w (Aug 25, 2012)

canadian citizen said:


> You need to know that as of the first of July of this year, 2012, Skilled worker applications have been CLOSED, until some time in 2013, by the Canadian Government.
> 
> 
> WHY...... To get a handle on the huge backlog of files, from all over the world. At this time that number is MORE than one million individual applications. SO, do not apply now, in the SW category.
> ...


Jim where would you suggest would be the best place for an electrician to goto. I am heading over in January and at the minute im looking at going to Saskatchewan. Im willing to go anywhere really but that seems to be where the work is.


----------



## pmccready (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Jim B. I have 10 years of fitness instruction/management of health clubs with hospitality work too. Currently I work in logistics collections and delivery driver but I am also on the management rota.
My wife has worked in hospitality too (hotel) and currently works in banking. She aspires to be a midwife and is training in nursing first as the courses here our oversubscribed. Could be our ace to getting out of here in the future. 

It is our dream to travel and provide a brighter future for our children so if there is a glimmer of hope then I will go for it.

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

pmccready said:


> Thanks for your reply Jim B. I have 10 years of fitness instruction/management of health clubs with hospitality work too. Currently I work in logistics collections and delivery driver but I am also on the management rota.
> My wife has worked in hospitality too (hotel) and currently works in banking. She aspires to be a midwife and is training in nursing first as the courses here our oversubscribed. Could be our ace to getting out of here in the future.
> 
> It is our dream to travel and provide a brighter future for our children so if there is a glimmer of hope then I will go for it.
> ...


Hi,

After commuting -for work- almost every week for 5 months, I was finally relocated to Edmonton from London 6 weeks ago, and I must tell you: There's plenty of work in this city.

You should invest some money and come over to knock on some doors or go on-line and apply to hotels, spas, Life-Style-Management-Agencies (They cater the wealthy). *IMPORTANT*: avoid consultants, middle men and phony agencies. I am fully aware that in other parts of the Country there is also plenty of work, but here -at the moment- is great! 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe the western provinces (Saskatchewan, Alberta, Northern BC) are the places to go. I live in Saskatchewan but have also been to Edmonton and Alberta which are also lovely. Lots of demand for nurses so if you are able to wait till your wife finishes her degree that would be good. 
Look into the Provincial Nominee Programs in those provinces as a way to get first a work permit while your PR application is processed. I think BC has a program in the north where they have opened up their PNP to semi skilled workers like hospitality. Go to the BC PNP website. However, this is to recruit workers to the north of BC which can be more remote. But if you choose a relatively large northern town like Dawson Creek, that would be OK for a family. 
Some people have suggested Estevan in Saskatchewan is NOT a good place for a family....I know there is a huge drug problem there because of lots of young men with lots of disposable income...it's kind of a bit wild west. But haven't heard anything bad about anywhere else.
Just look over employment contracts well and research any possible towns well.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

m.j.w said:


> Jim where would you suggest would be the best place for an electrician to goto. I am heading over in January and at the minute im looking at going to Saskatchewan. Im willing to go anywhere really but that seems to be where the work is.


You have the right idea.....follow the work.

I'll just point out to you that you have a big advantage, over others who come here, as you are a English native speaker, and that really IS a big advantage. 

I live in Toronto, which is a long way from Saskatchewan, but I do read the papers, and the economy in that Province seems to be going strong. 

I don't know your situation, but un-married young guys, who have a certified trade, as you do, are able to make really huge money, in the Canadian north, by working at mines, or in exploration companies, that are looking for gold, diamonds, or oil. 

The locations are really isolated, and usually access is by air craft, and you go in for a month at a time, then two weeks back " in the world " for time off. A year of that can result in enough cash in the bank to buy a new house, down south. With nothing to spend your pay on, at the camp, the savings grow rapidly. The employers provide everything, from food and recreation, to medical and internet connections, via sat dishes, at the camp. 

Do some google searches, now, for "northern canada mines jobs " and or "jobs in the far north of Canada. ".

You can also use the Service Canada employment websites, to look at job opportunties in Sask, or Alberta, the next Province to the west. Service Canada is the Federal Government jobs service. Employers advertise there for free.

here is a link to that service

Job Bank

Good luck and keep in touch here. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## m.j.w (Aug 25, 2012)

canadian citizen said:


> You have the right idea.....follow the work.
> 
> I'll just point out to you that you have a big advantage, over others who come here, as you are a English native speaker, and that really IS a big advantage.
> 
> ...


Cheers jim very imfomative, im 26 and im going over on my own so thats exactly what i want to do. Dont mind working in the isolated areas as the rewards will be great. Ill just need some luck to get a start somewhere as I dont have any post aprenticeship experience. Ill only be finished my 4 year apprenticeship in December but I do have the 9000 hours worked to challenge the exam.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

m.j.w said:


> Cheers jim very imfomative, im 26 and im going over on my own so thats exactly what i want to do. Dont mind working in the isolated areas as the rewards will be great. Ill just need some luck to get a start somewhere as I dont have any post aprenticeship experience. Ill only be finished my 4 year apprenticeship in December but I do have the 9000 hours worked to challenge the exam.


MJW> 

Thats the spirit, give it a go. 

Even with being a apprentice, albeit one who has completed your required hours, you are still of interest to Canadian employers. They will be interested in you, because they know that you are well trained, are a English speaker, so you won't have any trouble following directions, on the job, and you can read all the memos and safety regs, without help. 

Here a fully trained Immigration apprentice, who can do the Provincial test, without an interpreter, is a rare find. (grin ) 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## m.j.w (Aug 25, 2012)

canadian citizen said:


> MJW>
> 
> Thats the spirit, give it a go.
> 
> ...


cheers jim!! I hope your right, I will be fully qualified by the time im going over so hopefully ill be okay. Cheers for all the help!


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

pmccready said:


> Thanks for your reply Jim B. I have 10 years of fitness instruction/management of health clubs with hospitality work too. Currently I work in logistics collections and delivery driver but I am also on the management rota.
> My wife has worked in hospitality too (hotel) and currently works in banking. She aspires to be a midwife and is training in nursing first as the courses here our oversubscribed. Could be our ace to getting out of here in the future.
> 
> It is our dream to travel and provide a brighter future for our children so if there is a glimmer of hope then I will go for it.
> ...


PMCCREADY:

Thanks for the additional information. 

Logistics in Canada is a big business, as we are such a huge place, and many northern places are only acessible by air, or winter ice roads. 

Management of a health club...... Not likely to get one of those jobs, as they tend to hire locally. 

Mid Wives in Canada. Yes, a number of the Provinces have recently started to officially certify Mid Wives, to handle pre natal care and of course, delivery of infants. Each Province has it's own set of standards of care, and certification process. 

That may be the key to getting here. Medical professionals are ONE of the most needed employment types, for Immigration to Canada. Medical Doctors, especially from a English speaking University, are fast tracked by CIC. Saame thing for Dentists, and other medical technologists. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## pmccready (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, its great to hear thoughts and information from yourselves inside Canada and gives us hope that our young family can one day reside there. I'm on this web every night researching parts of Canada and just love what i see. I know the difficult thing is to actually to get out there but once there it is good to know that jobs are available because I will do anything to make money (as a father of 3 it's all about them not me).

Alberta is attractive to us but the thought of being able to go in as a semi-skilled worker is very appealing so I will get looking.

Can I apply now for PR without a job or do they have to coincide i.e job and PR?


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

You could try applying for PR outside of Canada but it takes years and it is much quicker to apply through a Provincial Nominee Program from within Canada. each province administers their own PNP so the requirements can differ between them but generally you do need a job offer. Some PNP require you to already be in Canada working with that job. Presumably in these cases, you would have gone through the process of getting a LMO.
As your visa until you get your PR is tied to that job, you should make sure it is a job you are happy with. You could change jobs and apply to have the conditions of your work visa changed but you would have to go through the process (getting LMO or PNP application) again.
You might also want to think of the long term job prospects and the wages for some of the semi skilled occupations. Long term job prospects for nursing would be very good with good wages. So though it might take longer, the long term prospects might be better once your wife has her nursing qualifications.
But whatever, you decide, their are some good options for you.


----------

